# Transitional composers from renaissance to baroque...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

In history books Monteverdi is regarded as the man who made this transition. Even so, I find it hard to hear the baroque in his music. I've been lingering over this sometimes and just remembered when listening to Schütz, since I find his music to belong to the baroque. He is about a generation after Monteverdi. Are there other composers that people here regard as transitional figures?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The transition in Monteverdi comes in Bk 4, which seems to start of renaissance and end baroque.

Trabaci Bk 1 is very much renaissance style, book 2 baroque.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I think Sweelinck is considered the major transitional renaissance -> baroque keyboardist. Orlando Gibbons might be another.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes Sweelinck sounds right, at least the keyboard music. Gibbons seems to me a renaissance man, _prima facie_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I still can't hear baroque, only characteristic Monteverdi. Just listened to the 2 last pieces in book 4 and still think it sounds renaissance, but maybe more tonal than modal. I thought it was the basso continuo that demonstrated the transition.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I still can't hear baroque, only characteristic Monteverdi. Just listened to the 2 last pieces in book 4 and still think it sounds renaissance, but maybe more tonal than modal. I thought it was the basso continuo that demonstrated the transition.


I just think it becomes more operatic word painting.

I don't know about basso continuo!

See what you make of the Trabaci, Vartolo is good and he's conveniently split bk 1 and bk 2.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry, you're going to be very angry with me. I should have said Monteverdi Bk 5!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> Sorry, you're going to be very angry with me. I should have said Monteverdi Bk 5!


Damn am I angry! HAHA  No I'm not and thanks for "new composer" Trabaci. Basso continuo is the addition of instrumental/harmonic accompaniment which is very much a baroque practice. Going to listen again to Monteverdis book 5.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

This might be helpful though I still think Monteverdi had his foot more in the renaissance than in the newness of the baroque.






Wonderful ensemble and performance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! Love the sound of I Fagiolini


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to Alessandrini do Monteverdi Bk 5 today. It's very good! I must say _questi vaghi concenti_ sounds pretty baroque to me, not least because of the instrumental music, and _cruda amarilli _sounds very Renaissance.

I also sampled the start of Bk 6, and clearly Monteverdi is pretty pleased with what he achieved in Bk 5!


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I always nominate the outstandingly talented Giovanni Gabrieli as a key transitional figure. He predated Monteverdi and altered his approach after hearing Monteverdi's works. It's the move from what the Italians termed _Prima Pratica_ to _Seconds Pratica_. Monteverdi is considered the latter. Gabrieli is famous for using performance instructions and was the first to use the _Pian e Forte_


----------

